
'Creep Shots' is a worrying new trend targeting women in public - ophelia
https://blog.cryptoaustralia.org.au/2017/09/19/cheap-shots-are-taking-creep-shots-of-women/
======
chisleu
Are creepshots news? These threads on 4chan have been going on for as long as
this oldf*g can remember.

Are we really willing to allow this to be considered "sexual cyber violence"?

Taking a photograph of someone in public is a legal act (in the USA anyway)?
Being in public necessarily puts you into the public domain with no
expectation of privacy.

Can we agree that taking photographs of people without their consent is
nothing more than extremely creepy? This isn't violence at all. That word is
very dangerous. When misapplied, it leads the uninformed to make bad
decisions, expecting that they can respond to "sexual cyber violence" with
actual physical violence.

~~~
Chris2048
I agree, the scope creep of "violence" is suspicious, and likely to dilute the
meaning of the word. Now, when someone complains of violence, have to clarify
"you mean physical violence?" to make sure I'm not being misled..

~~~
chisleu
Same here. In this case, the misapplication of "sexual violence" is even more
shocking. The idea that taking a picture of a girl on the beach is in the same
realm of offense as sexual assault is asinine. The same misapplication of
terms lets monsters like the antifa protestors, Dylan Roof, and others claim
they are responding to violence, and thus initiate force against media,
police, and others.

------
thanksgiving
We have GCHQ taking over people's webcams[1] using taxpayer money but of
course that's not a problem at all because we have much more "important"
problems. I know Europe[2] has different standards of privacy but with Theresa
May as the prime minister in London and a similarly evil person in charge in
Australia, we really need to focus on what is important.

Sure, I don't like invasion of privacy either. That being said, can I count on
OP's support for a campaign to get the governments to stop taking over our
cameras and microphones?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optic_Nerve_%28GCHQ%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optic_Nerve_%28GCHQ%29)
[2] I know Australia is not in European continent but it might as well be for
all I care [3] And yes, of course I know Australia gained independence from
the UK but it doesn't matter for this conversation

------
richthegeek
Hopefully this doesn't lead to some overblown moral panic for an issue that is
almost non-existent.

Photographers already have to be incredibly careful when shooting anywhere
children (even fully clothed, rather than at a swimming pool) are present for
fear of paranoid parents and overzealous police officers.

It'd be nice if I could phrase this in a way that doesn't sound like a
slippery-slope argument, although I suppose that could be indicative of
something...

~~~
tajen
Soon those people will ask than men are segregated away and that we build
"safe spaces" on campuses and gender-split schools, a bit like in 1850.

~~~
Overtonwindow
And Saudi Arabia

------
probably_wrong
The article jumps around the issue so much, that I have no idea what the
actual problem is (pictures of clothed women in public? The horror!).

Rater than flag it, here's the link to the Urban Dictionary entry, (bluntly)
explaining what they are actually talking about:

[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=creepshot](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=creepshot)

~~~
chisleu
I should note that it isn't usually a close up. It's often just pictures of
unsuspecting individuals (almost always female.)

The "problem" is that some pervs like to use these types of non-nude images as
visual stimuli for auto erotic activities.

The only legal issue I see is when the photographs are of underage girls in
sexually provocative poses.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COPINE_scale](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/COPINE_scale)

In the UK, the COPINE scale applies to such images and may classify them
depending on the individual images.

In the USA, the law is more nebulas. Interpretation of the poses and the
context of distribution would probably come into play. IANAL

------
rodolphoarruda
On the other side of the same scale there was Bill Cunningham.

~~~
ginko
And Miroslav Tichý on the very other end.

------
nasredin
IIRC we had the whole moral outrage over this a year or two ago.

Reddit ended up banning these folks. And of course, surprise, surprise, they
rebranded into "Fashion Advice" and are still - hard - at it.

